# Sex after d&c/mc - did you wait till bleeding stopped? more bleeding after?



## Zeri

Did you wait till after your bleeding stopped to have sex?

This is my 4th week after my d&c. I've been bleeding/spotting for the last 3 weeks ,mostly brown blood, and this 4th week it had tapered off to light brown spotting only, just a few spots. DH and I had sex for the first time on Saturday and today (Sunday) I've bleeding quite a bit more - red blood, and also a marble sized clot. IS this normal for post d&c sex? I'm wondering whether it could be AF starting...

Last question -Did you get AF at 4 weeks, 6 weeks, or after?

Thanks!


----------



## steffi587

My bleeding stopped 13 days after my d&c. I had sex about two days before I stopped bleeding. No bleeding after sex but it was very emotional. One of my friends who had a d&c as well, bled right after sex for a few weeks. Her doctor told her that nothing was wrong and she shouldn't worry.

I got my AF exactly four weeks after I stopped bleeding. My doctor told me that getting the first AF within six weeks after bleeding stopped, is a really good sign. Oh well.


----------



## Twinkie210

I had some spotting after sex, not really bleeding. I originally bled for a week and then spotted for a week. I am now about 2.5 weeks post D&C and I am still waiting for either ovulation or AF.


----------



## threebirds

Hi, so sorry for your loss. I had EPRC on 5 Aug after a loss at 13 wks. I bled for 10 days and resumed ttc once the bleeding stopped. I have had no bleeding or spotting since. I did a hpt this morning and it is finally almost neg, the second line is super faint. I have no idea when to expect af or if I will ov this cycle. That was my first preg. Mostly now its just working through the emotional aftermath and trying not to give in to total despair. I really want to get preg asap and hope it happens for us. Thinking of all you ladies xx


----------



## Zeri

Thanks for your replies. I'm thinking this has got to be AF....it's really heavy and red. I didn't have any pads at home so had to cut up one of daughter's diapers to wear to work! lol. I just went to buy some pads, though.

threebirds - I hear you on wanting to get pregnant right away. I don't think most persons ovulate before getting AF, though...although I have heard of someone getting pregnant before getting AF, so I guess anything is possible.Hopefully you'll get O or Af soon. I'm torn between trying this next cycle or waiting until my next one. The info out there on waiting/trying right away is so conflicting...


----------



## deedee marie

hi, i always had a 5 week cycle but then spent 10 years on the combined pill due to hormonal imbalance. after i stopped taking the pill due to stroke risk, my periods were never regular. i miscarried an unknown pg in nov 2009 naturally, and continued to have irregular periods ever since. 11 weeks ago i began to mc again and opted for d&c in hope a 'clear out' would help regulate my periods. i have had 2 periods since my d&c roughly 5 weeks apart so im guessing it helped me return to my 5 week cycle. my periods since d&c are shorter, lighter but more painful and with feverish symptoms. 

i am concerned if having a 5 week cycle will hinder me carrying to term, any ideas/similar troubles?


----------



## bernerdbutt

I haven't had the D+C yet. But, one of my questions at my dr visit today was about sex during recovery from the procedure. She said no vaginal intercourse after D+C until the end of my period. So, ultimately a 4-7 week wait to have sex post-op. She said that the cervix is still open and there is a risk in having sex during that time. She also said absolutely no tampons only pads. So, basically nothing up there until the end of your first AF following the procedure.


----------



## Zeri

Oh, that's interesting, bernerbutt. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Twinkie210

Bernerdbutt- are you sure she didn't mean until after the bleeding from procedure? My doc said no intercourse for 2 weeks and no tampons until I get my first AF.

deedee- I don't think that a 5week cycle will keep you from carrying a baby to term. I had long cycles when I got pg with my son (usually around 45 days!) Since it wasn't unual for my cycles to be late and I wasn't TTC I didn't even know I was pg until I was 7 weeks!


----------



## bernerdbutt

Twinkie210 said:


> Bernerdbutt- are you sure she didn't mean until after the bleeding from procedure? My doc said no intercourse for 2 weeks and no tampons until I get my first AF.
> 
> deedee- I don't think that a 5week cycle will keep you from carrying a baby to term. I had long cycles when I got pg with my son (usually around 45 days!) Since it wasn't unual for my cycles to be late and I wasn't TTC I didn't even know I was pg until I was 7 weeks!

Nope, she said absolutely no hanky panky until the whole cycle is complete. She said it just isn't good for your body. I made sure I heard her correctly because, wow, that is a very long time to go without sex. But, she said while the cervix is open and healing, it is dangerous. And, it really takes your body that full cycle to heal. 

After this mc, I just want to make sure my body and my reproductive system are completely healed. So, I am going to wait as per her instructions. 

Plus, she said if you accidentally get pregnant during recovery from the d&c before that first period, you have a 35% chance of mc as opposed to the 20% chance normally.

My doctor said no tampons for that first AF, not just during recovery. She said that I will most likely be shedding extra lining and clots so a tampon is not a good way to let everything flush out. 

But, of course if your doctor recommended something different I would go by what ever you feel most comfortable.


----------



## tu123

Hi hun.

It could be your AF but if it doesnt stop after your usual period time it maybe a continuation of your bleeding.

I passed the sac 5th July but bled light to heavy up until 8 days ago where i started norethisterone to stop the bleeding.

Obviously some periods maybe be longer or shorter post MC but if it continues it maybe bleeding still from the MC.


----------



## Twinkie210

It is so crazy how different docs say different things! Mine said to wait a cycle before trying to get pregnant, to give my body time to heal. So that is what we are doing (I couldn't live with myself if we got pregnant right away and something happened.) I just wish AF would hurry up and arrive. I started chartign again, but I am not sure if I am going to ovulate (I thought I might have ovulated on Thursday, but my temps don't look that good) I am getting so impaitient. Friday will be 4 weeks since my D&C and my doc said to expect my first period around 4-6 weeks. I am beginning to hope that I don't ovulate this cycle and AF just comes.


----------

